# 5.10 Impact or 661 Filter Shoes?



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I was looking to get a 5.10 Impact shoes since they are unanimously loved here. Tried a pair in the store, and they feel wide. Then I tried 661 Filter shoes, and they fit like a normal shoe.

Do you guys ride with them loose, or do you just have wide feet that fit perfectly into the Impacts? My feet are normal width, I never buy extra wide shoes.

Does it work when you stand on the bike and the feet move in the shoes? I do need to pedal up the mountain as well, how does that work with the wide cut?

The 661 are stiffer and heavier, kind of expected for the extra SPD feature which I don't need. It looks like the cover on the SPD is going to fall pretty quickly.

It also looks like the Impact does not have much ventilation. Are these shoes or OK in a hot and sweaty summer?

I really want the Impact, but I am little concerned about the width. Its not overly loose, but the feet move in it, especially the front. I am not used to a loose fitting shoe.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I am assuming you're considering the Impacts because you are (or want to switch to) using flats. I've tried all kinds of shoes on my Kona Wah Wah pedals (with very aggressive pins): DC skate shoes, driving shoes, basketball shoes, Sette SPD-compatible DH shoes, flip-flops... and NONE of them had the type of grab/grip that the Impacts have. 

The Impacts are admittedly wide, but I have no problem pedaling these, nor do they obstruct getting back on the pedal (or interfere with the cranks). They are remarkably stiff and make pedaling up my 43 pound bike easier (relatively). 

You could get a smaller pair, or wear extra socks. BTW, your feet expand while riding so that's another consideration. I bought mine 1/2 size bigger than normal and I was really glad I did. My feet are tight and snug. 

You won't beat the 5-10s in grip. Honest. 

*from the cheapest bike guy on Earth*


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

picked up a pair of the new vans gravel , with the super sticky soles. I had the 5.10 freeriders right when they came out. the 5.10s gripped awesome but had no support for my feet. the vans are just as good in terms of grip, and fit/feel way better. check them out! VANS MX 2011 - Gravel


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Fortunately I have wide feet that fit my freerider 5 10s beautifully. I put a super feet green insole in for added support, works great. Buy what works and remember that your feet expand. A tight shoe will give you hell. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I never considered that the feet expand. I just wear my normal hiking shoes that are pretty stiff.
I do intend to use them on flat platform pedals with spikes.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

DOCRIGID said:


> picked up a pair of the new vans gravel , with the super sticky soles. I had the 5.10 freeriders right when they came out. the 5.10s gripped awesome but had no support for my feet. the vans are just as good in terms of grip, and fit/feel way better. check them out! VANS MX 2011 - Gravel


This is what pedals do to Vans...

My Impacts still are in perfect condition.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

I picked up some 5.10 chase's for my riding and have so far held up great and fit my narrow feet very well. They might not be as robust as the impacts, but if they last longer than three months that my old pair of vans did then they have done their job well.


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Any one know where I cna get big DH shoes, cause i'm a size 14 or 15, any advice?


----------



## AllOver (Aug 4, 2006)

I had the 5 10 impacts for a while and they did feel wide. They did work just fine though. I wanted something a bit more light weight. I got the 5 10 freeriders and they have worked perfect. They feel more like a normal shoe and grip just as well. Some people will probably gripe that they aren't as stiff, but they work fine for me.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Peterwest your best bet is probably just some big skate shoes. Doc where did you get the vans gravel?


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

PeterWest said:


> Any one know where I cna get big DH shoes, cause i'm a size 14 or 15, any advice?


On the 5.10 website it says the Impact goes up to 14.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

cicatrix said:


> This is what pedals do to Vans...


Is this a Vans skate shoe or Vans MTB shoe?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

CrozCountry said:


> Is this a Vans skate shoe or Vans MTB shoe?


I was wondering the same thing as the new Vans MTB shoe has a black sole and the shoe in his picture does not. 
Also, who pedals with the tips of their toes like that?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

CrozCountry said:


> Is this a Vans skate shoe or Vans MTB shoe?





Jason B said:


> I was wondering the same thing as the new Vans MTB shoe has a black sole and the shoe in his picture does not.
> Also, who pedals with the tips of their toes like that?


skate shoes. The way I think of it, Vans makes skate shoes and Impact makes mtb shoes. Stick to the ones that are known for their sport.

The tip is ripped because my pedals ripped the whole bottom of the shoe off.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

That's funny, because I typically have narrow feet (and long...size 12....). No issue with the Impacts at all, the fit is great. The feet move a tiny bit maybe, but you don't feel it when you step on the pedals (your feet do expand, even just with the pressure from the pedals). Wouldn't look at any other shoe for MTB, seriously the grip is unbeatable, and they are ultra-durable. I used to ride the 661 flat pedal shoe before that (not the Filter...661 had some kind of competitor to the Impact, can't remember the name now...discontinued anyway...) - it fell apart in a season, and never gripped that well either. The Impacts can go several years, depending on how often you ride.

Friends with the 5.10 freeriders are less impressed with durability BTW.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Found the Impacts in LBS on sale, half off, so that's what I ride now. Couldn't say no to the price.
Thanks everyone for the moral support.


----------



## royroy11 (Sep 11, 2011)

what about the "high" version of the 5.10 (V2), does anyone where those?


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

royroy11 said:


> what about the "high" version of the 5.10 (V2), does anyone where those?


I saw this review about the high version:
Product Review 5.10 High Impact Freeride Shoes


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

The Vans Gravel shoe is for bikes. The box has tire treads across it & the sole is sticky rubber with something in the heel to absorb impacts. I wear them for xc'ing so lots of pedalling & no issues with them not being stiff enough. Once I have my feet on my Straitlines, I can't move them around easily. No damage to the sole from the pins, yet. I think I'll try 5.10's next year or something new since it looks like a few companies are making shoes for flats. No clue how the Gravel's would hold up to DH'ing. The shoe is definitely better materials than most Vans; the toe is real leather, I think. Wish the top of the edge of the shoe was stitched instead of glued but no problems so far.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

csermonet said:


> Peterwest your best bet is probably just some big skate shoes. Doc where did you get the vans gravel?


bought them at winterpark a few weeks ago on vacation. Love them had 4 days on them at trestle and keystone, and a day at valmont. grip just like 5.10's but offered my feet alot more arch suppport and they are completely black! Look slike you can order from the link I posted? I wear an 11 and they run true to size.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Got the 5.10 Impacts yesterday and rode them 3 hours today.

Some findings. I used to ride with North Face hiking shoes with Vibram soles that did pretty good on platforms for a few months. I use Welgo MG-1 pedals.

First the width. There is some room in the front, but its not an issue on the bike. They probably fit better a person with wider feet, but on the bike it does not matter as much as I thought.
Length: Some people in the reviews said get half a size larger, I think so too. Not an issue on the bike or driving, but you can feel it walking. I didn't get those for walking  I think a person with wide feet can get true to size because the feet do not move as much.
It feels good out of the box, not necessary to break in (at least for me).

Protection: Great. I didn't test that to the limit, but the little that I hit I almost did not feel.

Big flat sole: Nice and sits well on the platform. 

Sticky soles: Noticeably better than the north face, but not hugely better. $50 better? Yep. $100 better? Depending on the wallet.
Pedaling: Stiff soles make pedaling great. I really like the stiff sole. I can't always feel where the pedal is through the sole, but after a crank spin or two I can. The 661 are stiffer because of the SPD, but the Impact has a good balance.

I had to walk a couple of nasty drops that I didn't want to ride.
Traction on hard rock face: Wow. Big wow. You can tell 5.10 makes climbing shoes. They stick like glue to the rock. You can tap dance on a rock face.
Traction on loose dirt: OK when its not very steep. On the steep the flat sole shows its limits.

Overall, its a keeper. I can see why people love it.


----------

